# 24k vs 24ko



## fastbear (Apr 7, 2012)

Which one should be the best motor for Oval, 24K or the 24KO?


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

fastbear said:


> Which one should be the best motor for Oval, 24K or the 24KO?



24K but it looks like it won't make the ROAR approval deadline


----------

